# Did Kies kill my vibrant?



## miharkula

I reverted to stock rom via odin so that I could use kies to get the official update. It said the update was successfull but my phone never rebooted and its showing no signs of life. It wont turn on at all. Any idea how to fix it other than calling Samsung?


----------



## roman

Possibly. You could try to remove the sim/sdcard/battery and leave it out for 5m or so. Then try to get back into DL mode with ONLY the battery


----------



## miharkula

roman said:


> Possibly. You could try to remove the sim/sdcard/battery and leave it out for 5m or so. Then try to get back into DL mode with ONLY the battery


sim and sdcard where out the whole time.


----------



## roman

Sounds like it's dead =[


----------



## Zach

Yea, sounds like your outta luck =(

Main reason i never use kies.


----------



## Renardk764

You might try the jig. team whiskey forum have a detailed description

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## miharkula

I tried a jig. Didn't work. I took it into a T-Mobile store and they checked it out and ordered a replacement via warranty. Was shipped today and should be here Tuesday.


----------



## miharkula

Zach said:


> Yea, sounds like your outta luck =(
> 
> Main reason i never use kies.


I was using kies so I could get the "official" update.


----------



## Annex

I never use KIES, I removed that as soon as possible


----------



## SkOrPn

Kies should be avoided at all costs, unless you do want to permanently lock your phone (pun intended). lol


----------



## Obzen

"miharkula said:


> I reverted to stock rom via odin so that I could use kies to get the official update. It said the update was successfull but my phone never rebooted and its showing no signs of life. It wont turn on at all. Any idea how to fix it other than calling Samsung?


Oh man, you are out of luck I'm afraid. I did the exact same thing about 3 months back. The good news is that if you bring it in, they will exchange it for a new one, the bad news is that it still sucks.


----------



## SkOrPn

I assume this phone was debricked or replaced via rma a long time ago, but one option to try is Heimdall OneClick UnBrick. It can debrick a phone even without using a JIG as a friend of mine proved to me. Ubuntu is a free download and can be run from a flash drive, so its something to try I think.


----------



## Zemnexx

Well GREAT! I am using the Kies drivers right now and flashing my Vibrant back to stock as we speak, what am I gonna do! And it seems to be hanging at factory.fs.rfs. Oh boy.

If they cause bricks, then why was I linked to those drivers, you should definitely remove that or change it.

EDIT: Tried to restart the phone after it was still hung there after a very long time, and now its completely dead...great.


----------



## SkOrPn

Zemnexx said:


> Well GREAT! I am using the Kies drivers right now and flashing my Vibrant back to stock as we speak, what am I gonna do! And it seems to be hanging at factory.fs.rfs. Oh boy.
> 
> If they cause bricks, then why was I linked to those drivers, you should definitely remove that or change it.
> 
> EDIT: Tried to restart the phone after it was still hung there after a very long time, and now its completely dead...great.


What are you talking about and who are you talking to??? This person already fixed or replaced his phone a long time ago and the Samsung drivers do not cause bricks, the Kies end-user software does, which is a well known fact. The OP did not provide any drivers that I can see so why should he change links that do not even exist in the first place? Your post is very strange and needs further clarification of what you are talking about, because after reading the thread again your comment makes ZERO sense.


----------



## Zemnexx

SkOrPn said:


> What are you talking about and who are you talking to??? This person already fixed or replaced his phone a long time ago and the Samsung drivers do not cause bricks, the Kies end-user software does, which is a well known fact. The OP did not provide any drivers that I can see so why should he change links that do not even exist in the first place? Your post is very strange and needs further clarification of what you are talking about, because after reading the thread again your comment makes ZERO sense.


Yeah, I misunderstood the OP and what he was referring to, I thought he was referring to the Kies drivers you download to your computer to communicate with the device. I meant that I was linked to those drivers while going through the sticky thread guide. I thought he meant that the drivers he installed to his computers is what caused the brick. So yes, you were correct, my post made zero sense.


----------



## SkOrPn

Zemnexx said:


> Yeah, I misunderstood the OP and what he was referring to, I thought he was referring to the Kies drivers you download to your computer to communicate with the device. I meant that I was linked to those drivers while going through the sticky thread guide. I thought he meant that the drivers he installed to his computers is what caused the brick. So yes, you were correct, my post made zero sense.


Ok, good enough then. Who really knows what causes bricks anyway? Momentary lapse in computer-phone concentration perhaps? LOL... I have seen many many many phones get bricked by Kies, so I have never once even tempted myself to use it.


----------

